# Game #73: Lakers @ Grizzlies



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Talk bout it here!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

2000 UCash points on us losing by 8! :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And Brian Cook reminds us all of why he isn't getting to play. What a bum. This guy couldn't rebound or play defense down low if his life depended on it. And Slava so far? Oh my Lord.....


Why is it that every time we play the Grizzlies on the road, we miss all our easy and open shots and we just play out of our mind stupid. 

Grizzlies by 30, we'll score in the 70s.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This whole team sucks.. Grizzlies will score nearly 120 and Lakers about 70 and Kobe gets 50


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Don't lose hope guys the Lakers must win tonight so Minny can get a half a game more on the Grizz!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> This whole team sucks.. Grizzlies will score nearly 120 and Lakers about 70 and Kobe gets 50


Yeah right. Kobe never gets more than 25 in Memphis. He'll only have 17 by the end of the game.

Grizzlies: 118
Lakers: 72

I would bet that we are losing by 50 at one point in this game, serously. Down by 18 after the 1st quarter. Wow. I wasn't quite sure if that was humanly possible. Hmmm, I guess it is. I would bet that we are losing by 50 at one point in this game, serously. 

Can we choose to forfeit? It'd be nice if they just walked into the lockerroom and didn't come back. Do they even have any pride? It looks like they don't care too much if their butts get whiped all over the floor. 

Bunch of losers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

24. I'm starting to think we won't scratch 60. This is hard to believe. I mean, the Grizzlies really are not this good. At all. We would get blown out by the Hawks right now.


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah right. Kobe never gets more than 25 in Memphis. He'll only have 17 by the end of the game.


not true. I went to the game a few years ago when he scored like 60 points through 3 quarters against them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL at Grant. Finally somebody gets close to teaching that mama's boy Gasol a lesson.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO.. Grant gets ejected.. What a ****in idiot


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

RPGMan said:


> not true. I went to the game a few years ago when he scored like 60 points through 3 quarters against them.


In LA.....before Memphis was good.....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta love that Brown, Vujacic, Jones, George, Slava lineup .. Mahahahahahah!!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Once we lose this game does it officially become "Sasha Time?"

I'd much rather watch Sasha learn on the job then sit on my couch and wonder how the hell Chucky Atkins makes $4 plus million.




*SASHA TIME*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now Kobe's injured. No Odom, Mihm or Kobe.

These guys aren't even the Lakers. They're just bad impressionists in Lakers jerseys.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF..The Grizz have just about ALL their points in the paint...ahh


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Now Kobe's injured. No Odom, Mihm or Kobe.
> 
> These guys aren't even the Lakers. They're just bad impressionists in Lakers jerseys.


Kobe got hurt? how?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't see what happened to Kobe and is it serious.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Same injury from the last game. He came out onto the court in the 2nd Q, played like a minute, then went back on the sideline.

Who cares, anyway? We're going to lose all the rest of our games, so he might as well save his energy. What's the point in wasting your time by playing with bum-*** losers like Medvedenko?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Okay, I just lost 2000 UCash points


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Only down 21.. Sasha, Chucky, Caron, Slava, Cook start the half.. Slava picked up his fourth.. This is fun :rofl:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good showing to start the 3rd Q. Down to 16. We've gone 6-6 from the field to start the half. Of course, Memphis just called a timeout, so they'll surge coming out of it and re-establish a 20+ point lead.

Side note: Kobe is out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG a 13-6 run to start the 2nd half.. They are 6 for 6 too.. Down to 16 :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG 14 pt game :jawdrop:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Your right.. They came outta the timoue and now have a 19 pt lead.. 

Well Sasha cuts it to 16..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

12 point game? WTF?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Edit: 12 now!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, we are the ones who came out of the timeout with the surge that time. Down to 12, about 4+ minutes to go in the 3rd Q.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Whats sad is Im just hoping we lose by 9 or less. Damn! we suck!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YES! Sasha is the frickin man! We've all been saying that he should get a chance and he finally is, and he's taking advantage of it. The Grizzlies went back up by 17 out of the last timeout, but we've cut it back down to 13. We have the ball, about 2+ to go in the 3rd Q.

Sasha's line: 10 points (4-5FG), 2 assists


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Was down to 10 but that's that.. Too much to overcome :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, they're playing great in the second half. What are we shooting, like 65%?

Chucky is just on fire from behind the arc. We have to get him, and Sasha some open looks from the outside and try to isolate Butler and find him open on the break.

Down to 11. :clap:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Well, they're playing great in the second half. What are we shooting, like 65%?
> 
> Chucky is just on fire from behind the arc. We have to get him, and Sasha some open looks from the outside and try to isolate Butler and find him open on the break.
> 
> Down to 11. :clap:


 :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm... It's down to 11 with 8:27 left


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks guys i turned it on and it was 15...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Slava is officially the worst NBA player I have ever seen. It's like we only have 4 guys on the court. He stands right next to the basket when the Grizzlies go up for lay-ups and he doesn't try to do anything. He is such a pansy.

He's worse than Travis Knight. I'd rather have Cook in there right now. Slava just single-handedly let our comeback go to waste.

Nice job Slava! You're the worst player this franchise has ever had, you're worse than Walton! :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

score check men?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh. My. God. 

Butler just missed two point-blank lay-ups. I don't care if you're tired, those are open lay-ups. He misses WAY too many of those on a consistent basis.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> score check men?


Game's over.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Game's over.


:curse: The Lakers just made it harder for Minny to make the playoffs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How many layups can a team miss? Wow!! :rofl:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

i didnt get the game on tv so can anybody tell me what happened to kobe?? it says he only played 14 mins.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Game's over.


lmao i was too lazy to go over to the living room and look


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

underhill_101 said:


> i didnt get the game on tv so can anybody tell me what happened to kobe?? it says he only played 14 mins.


Bruised leg, sat out the remainder of the game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

anyone know how to change your name on this site?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

pm an admin


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> pm an admin


thank you young cristoff


----------

